# Tater Salad



## smokininidaho (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone have a good recipe for some potato salad?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

I couldn't find my post on this. But another member posted it as well. This is one of my favorite recipes. I've done it so much. I know the recipe by heart.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/goody-girl-championship-potatoes.57088/


----------



## Carl Gulledge (Oct 12, 2019)

smokininidaho said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for some potato salad?[/QUOTE


----------



## bradger (Oct 12, 2019)

I think i had posted one it had tahiani instead of mayo.
found the link
https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-po...-dill-dressing-recipes-from-the-kitchn-208262
the whole post is smoked potato salad.


----------



## Carl Gulledge (Oct 12, 2019)

POTATO salad recipe that I got from my mother years ago follows:
Russet potato
White onion 
Dill pickle 
Helmansmayonase
Boiled eggs


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I couldn't find my post on this. But another member posted it as well. This is one of my favorite recipes. I've done it so much. I know the recipe by heart.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/goody-girl-championship-potatoes.57088/


That's a good one, I will have to get some of those ingriedients next time I'm at the store. Was looking for something simple that I have here at the house and found this:

2 lbs. potatoes (5 to 6 medium), peeled and cut into 3/4-inch chunks
1 cup Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise
2 Tbsp. vinegar
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
1 cup thinly sliced celery
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 hard-cooked eggs, chopped (optional)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

smokininidaho said:


> That's a good one, I will have to get some of those ingriedients next time I'm at the store. Was looking for something simple that I have here at the house and found this:
> 
> 2 lbs. potatoes (5 to 6 medium), peeled and cut into 3/4-inch chunks
> 1 cup Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise
> ...



This is similar to the German potato salad my wife makes. Just substitute bacon for the celery and and double the vinegar and your basically there. Also no eggs.

Chris


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't like mayo in potato salad, preferring a southern German style like Grandma and Mom used to make. I like the vinegar and mustard flavor. If it's too much, some sugar can be added to tone it down.

3 pounds new potatoes
1/2 pound bacon, diced
1 large red onion, diced
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
Black Pepper
8 green onions, thinly sliced
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves

Boil the spuds. Cook down the bacon. Cook the onion in the bacon grease. Add the mustard and vinegar. Dump into mixing bowl. Add cooled spuds. Pepper, parsley and green onions. Serve warm or cold. Stolen from Food Network.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 12, 2019)

If you like Old Bay seasoning give this a try
  Directly off the old bay can.

RG


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 13, 2019)

radioguy said:


> If you like Old Bay seasoning give this a try
> Directly off the old bay can.
> 
> RG


I love Old Bay, never considered it for tater salad.


----------

